# الصلاة السهمية " صلاة يسوع "



## Coptic4Ever2 (28 فبراير 2012)

*الصلاة السهمية " صلاة يسوع "*





 

*هى **صلاة** قوية جدا*​ 
*وسميت سهمية لانها تنطلق الى السماء عقب صلاتك من فمك الى قلب الله كالسهم عندما تطلقه من الارض الى السماء*
*وهى تبدا بعبارة يارب **يسوع **المسيح*
*...*
*· *
*يارب **يسوع **المسيح ارحمنى انا الخاطئ*​ 

*· **يارب **يسوع **المسيح خلصنى انا الخاطئ*​ 
*· **يارب **يسوع **المسيح اعنى انا الخاطئ*​ 
*· **يارب **يسوع **المسيح قوينى انا الخاطئ*​ 
*· **يارب **يسوع **المسيح طهرنى انا الخاطئ*​ 
*· **يارب **يسوع **المسيح نقينى انا الخاطئ*​ 
*· **يارب **يسوع **المسيح سامحنى انا الخاطئ*​ 
*· **يارب **يسوع **المسيح نجنى انا الخاطئ*​ 
*· **يارب **يسوع **المسيح اغفر لى ذنوبى انا الخاطئ*​ 
*· **يارب **يسوع **المسيح افدى نفسى من يد الهاوية انا الخاطئ*​ 
*· **يارب **يسوع **المسيح اشفى جروحى انا الخاطئ*​ 
*· **يارب **يسوع **المسيح اغسلنى بماء الراحة انا الخاطئ*​ 
*· **يارب **يسوع **المسيح بدد كل فخاخ الشيطان وانقذنى انا الخاطى*​ 
*· **يارب **يسوع **المسيح افتح شفتى لاخبر بتسبيحك انا الخاطى*​ 
*· **يارب **يسوع **المسيح ارع خرافك وافتقدنى انا الخاطى*​ 
*· **يارب **يسوع **المسيح علمنى قول الحق ودبرنى انا الخاطى*​ 
*· **يارب **يسوع **المسيح ثبتنى فى ايمانك انا الخاطى*​ 
*· **يارب **يسوع **المسيح ادينى قوة على احتمال التجارب انا الخاطى*​ 
*· **يارب **يسوع **المسيح تراءف على انا الخاطى*​ 
*· **يارب **يسوع **المسيح عضدنى انا الخاطى*​ 
*· **يارب **يسوع **المسيح ارفع اثام خطيتى وارحمنى انا الخاطى*​ 
*· **يارب **يسوع **المسيح نور لى طريقك انا الخاطى*​ 
*· **يارب **يسوع **المسيح اهدنى لسبلك انا الخاطى*​ 
*· **يارب **يسوع **المسيح اقمنى من سقطتى انا الخاطى*​ 
*· **يارب **يسوع **المسيح انزع عنى نوم الغفلة انا الخاطى*​ 
*· **يارب **يسوع **المسيح اسرع لنجدتى انا الخاطى*​ 
*· **يارب **يسوع **المسيح افتقد نفسى المريضة انا الخاطى*​ 
*· **يارب **يسوع **المسيح فهمنى حقوقك انا الخاطى*​ 
*· **يارب **يسوع **المسيح ارو عطشى انا الخاطى*​ 
*· **يارب **يسوع **المسيح تحنن على انا الخاطى*​ 

*يارب **يسوع **المسيح احفظنا فى رضاك وانعم علينا بمغفرة الخطايا واكتب اسمائنا فى سفر الحياة نحن الخطاة*


----------



## ميرنا (28 فبراير 2012)

امين وفى الغالب الرهبان كمان بيصلوها وقت المطانيات


----------



## sparrow (28 فبراير 2012)

صلاه جميله 
ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## fullaty (28 فبراير 2012)

جميله جدا 
وكتير بتبقى تدريب لمحاربه الافكار 

ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## happy angel (28 فبراير 2012)

*صلاة جميلة جدااا
ينقل للصلوات*​


----------



## tamav maria (28 فبراير 2012)

صلوات جميله جدا
ممكن نستعملها طويل اليوم


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (28 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> امين وفى الغالب الرهبان كمان بيصلوها وقت المطانيات


 
شكرا على مرورك الغالى

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (28 فبراير 2012)

sparrow قال:


> صلاه جميله
> ربنا يبارك تعبك


 
ويبارك حياتك


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 فبراير 2012)

شكرااااا كتير 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (28 فبراير 2012)

fullaty قال:


> جميله جدا
> وكتير بتبقى تدريب لمحاربه الافكار
> 
> ربنا يبارك تعبك


 
شكرا على المرور

وهى فعلا صلاة رائعة لمحاربة الشيطان فى كل وقت


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (28 فبراير 2012)

happy angel قال:


> *صلاة جميلة جدااا*​
> 
> *ينقل للصلوات*​


شكرا للمرورك والنقل

وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (28 فبراير 2012)

netta قال:


> صلوات جميله جدا
> ممكن نستعملها طويل اليوم


 
شكرا وربنا يبارك حياتك

فعلا ممكن استعملها طول اليوم لمحاربات الشيطانية


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (28 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> شكرااااا كتير
> ربنا يباركك


 

شكرا لمرورك

وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (28 فبراير 2012)

صلاة رائعة ومباركة


----------



## ramzy1913 (29 فبراير 2012)




----------



## ++Narawas++ (29 فبراير 2012)

صلاااااة روعة 

آميييين


----------



## Bent el Massih (29 فبراير 2012)

*يارب ارحمني ان الخاطئ

ميرسي على الصلاة الرائعة
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------

